

Ask HN: Good sources for reading on the latest in networking/storage - code_devil

I can easily find lots of blogs wrt to web 2.0, social networking, mobile development. I am however also looking to read the latest in the networking world, like ipv6, routing, LAN/Wan, storage, virtualization. Could you guys list some resources/blogs that you read ?<p>Much appreciated :)
======
cd34
<http://storage-news.com/> <http://highscalability.com/>
<http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/>

Those are three that handle some of your latter concerns.

~~~
code_devil
Thanks. Those are great!

